
Twitter adds ‘Proudly made in America by immigrants’ to Periscope loading screen - mozumder
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/30/twitter-adds-proudly-made-in-america-by-immigrants-to-periscope-loading-screen/
======
flukus
A lot of people seem to be under the impressions that Trump has banned
immigration.

~~~
mozumder
The lawyer that creates much of his immigration policy, Kris Kobach, has
pushed to scale back immigration, specifically writing "have less of it".

------
anonnyj
Proudly made by high quality legal immigrants.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Iranian green card holders (I know a lot of Iranian software engineers, but it
applies to all green card holders) and refugees _are_ high quality legal
immigrants.

Sergey Brin was a refugee.

------
xracy
It makes me indescribably euphoric to imagine Twitler seeing this everytime he
logs in.

~~~
mordant
It may well enrage him sufficiently to begin the process of nationalizing
Twitter and Facebook, so as to snatch the megaphone from the SJWs who
currently seek to control public discourse.

If they keep poking this bear, don't be surprised when it turns out that
November 3rd, 2020 is just another day - no need to fuss about the Electoral
College or the popular vote, won't need to worry about any of that.

------
frik
Is it some kind of Easter egg? Like 15 years ago developers themself including
various hidden text and graphics in software like Word 97, Excel 97, Word
2000, WinRAR, WinZIP, Nero, etc

